# Yamaha DS-1 sound module

## mrt76

Where can I find it and how would I load it?  How do I set it up to load at subsequent reboots?

Thanks!

----------

## klieber

moving to the hardware forum.

have you searched google, btw?

--kurt

----------

## mrt76

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=lang_en&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF8&q=%22Yamaha+DS1%22+linux+module&btnG=Google+Search

Google wasn't much help.  :Confused: 

----------

## klieber

Often, if you vary your search terms you can get some better results.

--kurt

----------

